# British Shorthair Blue - Needs new loving home



## Lucia1 (Jul 24, 2011)

He has been rehomed now.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Why are you rehoming him?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

could you post a picture of him and tell us why you want to rehome him?
Would also like to know his personality? would he be best has an only cat or in a multi cat house.

I am not allowed any more pussies at the moment but a friend of mine was looking for one a few months ago.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

if you email me at [email protected] I will see if one of the rescues we work with will take him


----------

